

Python list comprehensions and the with keyword - candeira
https://medium.com/@theclarkatron/python-list-comprehensions-and-the-with-keyword-3618acb2d01

======
dragonwriter
Why write a blog post about it?
[http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0001/#submitting-a-
pep](http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0001/#submitting-a-pep)

